# need advice



## Feakin (May 18, 2014)

So yesterday I took our doe to the vet to see if she's pregnant. 6 weeks ago I noticed an udder forming. They said she has milk coming out when they squeezed on her teat. They did an ultrasound and couldn't really see anything from doing it on her belly. They also did a rectal ultrasound and they could see some cotyledons. They never did see a kid so my question is can she have cotyledons and not be pregnant. Oh and her udder looks bigger today then yesterday to me what do you guys think.


----------



## Feakin (May 18, 2014)

I'm going to try and turn the pictures but the top one is from today and the bottom was yesterday.


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Well, I had to go digging to find any meaning for cotyledons other than the seed leaves of a plant! Collins gives a secondary meaning as "a tuft of villi on the mammalian placenta", so I guess the question is, would she have a placenta if she wasn't pregnant? 

I do note that your doe's udder seems to be an odd shape, with a third compartment center-back, almost like a scrotum??? Is that the part that you think is looking bigger?

Sorry, I'm not much help but will lurk in order to learn.


----------



## Feakin (May 18, 2014)

All of the udder I think. The vet just said it's another gland and it might start to look normal once she has the kids.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Does your vet treat goats regularly? That size of lump on the udder does not sound at all normal.


----------



## John40981 (May 10, 2014)

Try to post a better pic of her udder, but looks strange from that angle. I also have a goat with an udder that is lopsided, one side bigger than the other but she is still a way off having her baby. Doesn't look anything like yours though with a front to back lump??? I too will lurk and learn


----------



## Feakin (May 18, 2014)

Just an update on Oreo today I noticed she was peeing a lot more. When I got closer to her I could see something dripping from her vulva. Can anyone tell me what it might be? Thanks


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Is that a clear mucous discharge hanging from her vulva? If so she's either in heat, or its pregnancy related.


----------



## Feakin (May 18, 2014)

It is a clear discharge I just didn't know what it means. We think she's pregnant but not 100%.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Feakin said:


> They also did a rectal ultrasound and they could see some cotyledons. They never did see a kid so my question is can she have cotyledons and not be pregnant.


Ok, since cotyledons are what attaches the placenta to the uterine wall, and the placenta only develops in response to a fertilized egg implanting in the uterus, I'm thinking your doe is pregnant. The pictures of her pooch also indicate she is bred, but she appears to have some issues going on with her udder. I'm not sure what the deal is there, though. Sorry.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

What does udder look like from the front? Her udder looks really strange. How many teats does she have? Goats should have two halves and that back section does not look normal.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

It almost looks like she has a scrotum behind her udder. :? Could you get some clearer, right-side-up pictures from straight on behind?


----------



## Feakin (May 18, 2014)

I hope these pictures are the right way.


----------



## Rubystargoats (Jul 6, 2012)

To confirm the pregnancy you can send a blood sample to Biotracking. As I recall, the testing fee is very minimal.

What is the texture of the doe's udder, any hard spots? If she's pliable, she may just have some precocious tissue in there. And some partially dry udders can look funky. If there's hard spots, there can be a variety of reasons for that. I have two does who chronically have a couple lumps in the udder near the medial suspensory ligament. Especially when they are at peak production. Doesn't bother them. At worst it could be a tumor.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It kind of looks to me like the side attachments are very strong and the rear attachment is very loose. This lets the rear udder sag over the side attachments causing that folded look. It should look better with rear udder filled.


----------



## Feakin (May 18, 2014)

They did an ultrasound of it and said it would fill out better after she kids or has a false pregnancy.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

when you feel the udder...does it feel lumpy..any firm lumps..or just fleshy?? She looks to be filling our more on the right side then left but also has a lumpy look to the rear of the udder...


----------



## Feakin (May 18, 2014)

I haven't felt any hard lumps just the left side is smaller.


----------

